# Looking for more advice (I'm needy)



## vleffingwell (Jan 12, 2011)

Don't worry about jump height, that is for Agility! Leave that blank. Is this an AKC trial?


----------



## MommyMe (Jan 20, 2014)

Yes, AKC obedience. I feel like an idiot not knowing how to do this but everyone has to start somewhere, right? At least that is what I keep telling myself...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations on taking the plunge 

If the header of the entry form does not have check boxes for the trials entered (are they hosted by the same club?) Yes you would need to fill out seperate entries with seperate checks. 

Jump height is not needed for Novice (is required beyond Novice since you will need to jump). But you can fill in 24 or 22 or even 20 depending on your dog's height at withers. 

Have fun


----------



## MommyMe (Jan 20, 2014)

Thank you! Form is in the mail! Fingers crossed I completed it correctly and that it arrives on time.


----------

